# 

## fatoom87

Witam,

Czy jest możliwość przesunięcia pionu w łazience o około 90 cm tak aby biegł po ścianie? Czy ktoś z Was to robił?
Dla zobrazowania zdjęcie.
Na czerwono zaznaczony pion, na zielono proponowany nowy przebieg.
Rury stalowe, budynek z lat 60.

Drugie piętro, budynek 3 kondygnacje.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Jakbym się brał za taką robotę, to chyba bym ją zlecił gościom co robią dla administracji tego budynku. Takie rury to może być mina, stoją lata i okej, ale jak się takie coś ruszy to może być różnie, wtedy wzywanie administratora i jego ekipy to już tylko rachunek będzie rósł .... Poza tym, że to może być mina to obawiam się tylko jednego - trzeba by przy podłodze wkuć się trochę w strop żeby ową rurę nagwintować, bo pewnie chcesz żeby rury były schowane w wylewce, nie wiem jakie to są rury, ale pewnie pospawać się ich nie da. Góra to mniejszy problem, choć tak jak pisze, jak się takie coś ruszy to może być różnie, włącznie z gwintowaniem, wtedy tez można starą rurę zruszać. Ale wg mnie realne jset to zrobić. to ciepła zimna woda czy ogrzewanie budynku w tym pionie?

----------


## fatoom87

Skułem już wylewkę wokół tych rur. Jest około 5cm głębokości od poziomu wylewki do stropu i tyle też miejsca na wstawienie ewentualnego kolana.
Pod sufitem jest miejsca sporo bo i tak będzie podwieszony.
Jest to pion łazienkowy, przechodzi tylko przez łazienki.
Postaram się wrzucić foto z metrówką przy wylewce.

----------


## fatoom87



----------


## Bertha

W posadzkę to chyba w jakiejś otulinie, aby nie pękały płytki.  Tylko ekipa administratora budynku do takich tematów.

----------


## Krzysiek88

Nie ocenie tego po zdjęciach. To jest wg mnie do zrobienia, ale najlepiej wezwać ekipe administratora, nie wiem czy oficjalnie, czy inaczej, albo troche tak, troche tak, zawsze możesz powiedziec, ze cos chcesz, a przy okazji wspomniec czy by nie zrobili, jak znam takich fachowców to będą chętni jak cholera, ale za odpowiednią kwotę, z tym, że jak ocenią, że ryzyko spore, to zaczną kombinować i opowiadać historie nie stworzone. nie wiem tez jak z tymi Twoimi wyburzeniami scian, czy ot tak sobie mozna. trzeba ocenić stan rur i w zasadzie jezeli one dadzą rade to da sie to zrobic, idealnie by bylo na dole sie wpiac u sasiada : )

----------


## Slawko123

jak najbardziej jest możliwość przesunięcia tych rur.
Rury muszą być spawane, żadne gwintowanie. 
Tak jak inni radzą, skorzystać z usług ekipy administratora. 
Teraz jest zima i może być problem, bo pion trzeba zamknąć i spuścić wodę z układu.

----------


## fatoom87

> Nie ocenie tego po zdjęciach. To jest wg mnie do zrobienia, ale najlepiej wezwać ekipe administratora, nie wiem czy oficjalnie, czy inaczej, albo troche tak, troche tak, zawsze możesz powiedziec, ze cos chcesz, a przy okazji wspomniec czy by nie zrobili, jak znam takich fachowców to będą chętni jak cholera, ale za odpowiednią kwotę, z tym, że jak ocenią, że ryzyko spore, to zaczną kombinować i opowiadać historie nie stworzone. nie wiem tez jak z tymi Twoimi wyburzeniami scian, czy ot tak sobie mozna. trzeba ocenić stan rur i w zasadzie jezeli one dadzą rade to da sie to zrobic, idealnie by bylo na dole sie wpiac u sasiada : )


Wyburzenia zrobione za zgoda spoldzielni, tak samo jak i wymiana okien. Jesli chodzi o pion i jego przesuniecie to urzedasy nie byly zbyt chetne do rozmowy.
Zobaczymy co powiedza fachowcy obslugujacy spoldzielnie, moze uda sie nieoficjalnie.

----------

